# OH MY - I KNOW I didn't teach her THIS



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

After my gripes about my DD the other day, I just HAD to share this 

After lunch she was getting ready to go back to school, and said she was still hungry. I said that if she got ready quickly enough she could have a biscuit (cookie) to eat in the car on the way.

She looked back at me and said " hey mum - that's positive reinforcement" I said "WHAT?" She said "that's positive reinforcement" I said "what is?" she replied "giving me a biscuit if I get ready on time"  I fell about laughing.

Now WHERE did she get that from I have NO idea LOL

hoggie


----------

